# mongoose in my home



## chuffed88 (Feb 5, 2011)

did enyone keep a mongoose as a pet?

i have a yellow mangoose. he's very nice)))
my mongoose is very mobile and he likes to play
he's in my home since he was 2.5 weeks


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful:flrt:


----------



## TheDeadDodo (Nov 5, 2010)

Stunning lil guy, how old is he now?
Remember seing this in the wild which was pretty cool, what they like temperment, training and destruction wise?
Will


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

That last pic is sooo beautiful!:flrt:


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

lovely animal!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG!! That is adorable! I always thought that mongooses were quite vicious but yours looks so sweet!


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh  Its like a warm bowl of sunshine just hit my screen.


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow what a beautiful creature:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, how sweet! Yellow Mongooses are beautiful looking creatures!


----------



## chuffed88 (Feb 5, 2011)

now he is 2 years old.
i feed him on mice, rats and insects. and he loves scorps. in summer i catch scorpions for him. venom of scorps doesn't harm him.
but i have some problems with him. yellow mangooses always dig to find insects. and mine wants to make one more floor)))
and he is an alpha male. he defends our home from all guests: he bites them. he doesn't only bite me.

some more photos:

playing:

















observing what's around him. mongooses stay like this very often









he's very gentle:

















if i feed him by insects, i put them in a bowl with sand, where he digs. he is looking into this bowl:









asking more insects:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i've just noticed where you live...
khazakstan... (appologies for spelling)

are there many exotic pets there?


----------



## chuffed88 (Feb 5, 2011)

ah, yes, i'm from Kazakhstan)))

no, in Kazakhstan exotic animals are rare. a ferret here is an exotic animal. and i think that nobody keeps mongooses exept me))) but i heared in USA they are illegal? here most of animals are legal.
but i know one man who kept really exotic animals like a gibbon, leopards etc. now he doesn't.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

do you own any other pets?

the mongoose is cute... wierdeyes!


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow he's adorable :flrt::flrt: and I love his eyes


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Look at those eyes :flrt: what a beautiful mongoose.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

That is seriously cute!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I love these little critters; they seem shy, the ones I've seen would dash into a hole as soon as you went near. I would like some, nice and tame like yours would be good!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Did you handrear him and was he a wild orphan baby?
He really is a stunning animal:flrt:


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

_"Every day, the alpha male will mark members of his group with anal gland secretions, and his boundaries with facial and anal secretions, as well as urine. The alpha male also rubs his back against raised objects, leaving behind hair as a visual marker of territory."

_This must be fun:lol2:


----------



## chuffed88 (Feb 5, 2011)

yes, i have a cat and many reptiles, 2 amphibians and 2 spiders.
but my mongoose doesn't like my cat and he lives in his own room.

he isn't wild. his mum didn't want to feed him. we don't know why. and people from our zoo gave him to me. i fed him every 3 hours, at night too. he couldn't sleep alone, so he slept in a sock near me))) when he wanted to eat he cryed - asked some milk. and i gave him insects.
but a yellow mangoose isn't a good pet. it is a very difficult pet. if you want to keep a yellow mangoose, you must train him.
in our zoo there were 2 cases else when mother abandoned babyes. and employers of a zoo brought up them. first since his birthday, second since she was 3 weeks. but both started to bite all people, and their step parrents too when they were about a year. i know that other species of mongooses are good for caring and don't bite their owners. but tame yellow mongoose is an exeption. and i told i have problems with him.
if somebody wants to keep a mongoose, the best is meercats (Suricata suricata). they are very nice too.

"Every day, the alpha male will mark members of his group with anal gland secretions, and his boundaries with facial and anal secretions, as well as urine. The alpha male also rubs his back against raised objects, leaving behind hair as a visual marker of territory."

yes it is true. but i don't permit do do it. when i see that he wants to mark me, i say him "don't!" and he stops. but these secretions don't smell, i don't know why. he don't smell and cleans himself every day


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

he is such a beauty you are very lucky to have such an amazing animal


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW he's amazing! Wish I could meet one. Well done with training and bonding with him so well


----------

